# Наше творчество > Проза >  Любите ли вы Вуди Аллена?

## лингва

На днях посмотрела, наконец, фильм "Полночь в Париже",  и все хожу под кайфом. Финал перекликается с любимейшим моим рассказом. Захотелось поделиться. 

ВУДИ АЛЛЕН.

Страничка Кугельмаса.

Кугельмас, преподаватель классической словесности из  Нью-Йоркского Сити-колледжа, был несчастлив уже во втором браке. Дафна просто чудовище, к тому же еще два  сына-недоумка от Фло, первой жены, и он по уши в алиментах. 

- Ну кто мог подумать, что так обернется! - жаловался однажды Кугельмас своему психоаналитику. - Ведь я на нее надеялся! Кто знал! Едва Дафна перестала за собой следить, как тут же превратилась в дирижабль! Да плюс у нее были кое-какие деньжата, что приличному человеку само по себе, конечно, не повод для женитьбы, но и не повредит же - при моей-то деловой сметке. Я понятно изъясняюсь? 

- Должен же я когда-нибудь встретить свою женщину! - не унимался он.  - Я хочу любить и быть любимым. Может,  по мне этого и не скажешь, но без любви я не могу.  Хочу ухаживать, хочу быть нежным. Годы берут свое и, пока не поздно, я хочу ласкать свою любовницу не где-нибудь,  а в Венеции, хочу острить, посиживая в "Двадцать одном", хочу за бокалом красного вина, при свечах, ловить застенчивые взгляды. Вы меня понимаете? 

Доктор Мандель поерзал в кресле, потом сказал:
- Адюльтер вам ничего не даст! Отрываетесь от реальности. Ваши комплексы коренятся куда глубже. 

- Коме всего прочего, эта связь должна быть абсолютно тайной, - твердил свое Кугельмас. - Второй развод я не потяну. Дафна из меня все кишки выпустит. 

- Мистер Кугельма...

- И это должно быть вне стен Сити-колледжа, ведь Дафна сама там работает. Не то, чтобы там так уж было на кого глаз положить, но студенточки такие попадаются!

- Господин Кугельмас!

- Да послушайте! Вчера мне приснился сон, будто иду я через луг, в руке корзина - как бы для пикника - а на корзине надпись: "Решения". И вдруг вижу - в корзинке - дыра. 

- Господи Кугельмас! Сейчас для вас самое худшее - это пытаться что-то предпринять. Вам следует просто выплеснуть здесь все свои проблемы, и мы их вместе проанализируем. Достаточно давно уже вы у меня лечитесь, чтобы знать, что мгновенных исцелений не бывает. Я все-таки врач, а не волшебник. 

- Ну так мне, значит, нужен волшебник, - сказал Кугельмас, вставая с кушетки. На том и прекратился курс психоанализа.

Пару недель спустя, вечером, когда угельмас и Дафна, как два старых шкафа, угрюмо громоздились в своей квартире, зазвонил телефон. 

- Я подойду, - сказал Кугельмас. - Алло. 

- Кугельмас? - проговорил незнакомый голос. - Здрасьте, это говорит Перский. 

- Кто?

Перский. Или, если угодно, Великий Перский.    

- Простите?

До меня дошло, будто вы по всему городу ищете волшебника, который бы внес в вашу жизнь немножко экзотики.  Так или нет?

- Т-ш-ш... - прошипел Кугельмас. Не вешайте трубку. Вы откуда звоните, Перский?

На следующий день, едва свечерело, Кугельмас преодолел три лестничных пролета блочной развалюхе в бруклинском микрорайоне Бушвик. Не без труда сориентировавшись в на темной площадке, Кугельмас отыскал нужную дверь и надавил кнопку звонка. А в голове звучало: "Пожалеешь!" ""Пожалеешь!

Пару секунд спустя ему открыл низенький, тщедушный человечек с восковым лицом. 

- Это вы знаменитый Перский?

- Великий Перский. Хотите чаю? 

- Нет хочу романтики.  Музыки хочу. Любви и красоты. 

- А чаю - нет? Это неожиданность.  Ну ладно, садитесь. 

Перский удалился в глубину комнаты, и Кугельмас услышал звуки отодвигаемых ящиков и мебели. Перский появился вновь, толкая перед собой здоровенный предмет, снабженный скрипучими колесиками от роликовых коньков. Сверху его прикрывал старый шелковый платок. Перский снял покрывало и сдул пыль с крышки. Предмет оказался довольно дешевого вида огромным китайским ларцом, плохо отлакированным. 

- Перский, - выпалил Кугельмас, - сколько зарядите? 

- Поглядите сперва, - сказал Перский, - это же прелесть. Я его подготовил к конгрессу ордена Пифийских рыцарей. В прошлом году. Но что-то народ не собрался. Полезайте в контейнер. 

- Вот еще! Чтобы вы туда всякими шпагами тыкали? 

- Вы где-нибудь видите шпаги?

Кугельмас недовольно поморщился и, пыхтя, полез в сундук. В глаза ему бросилась пара отвратительных поддельных бриллиантов, наклеенных на шершавую фанеру прямо у него перед носом. 

- Ну держитесь, если это шутки... - проворчал он. 

- Ха, шуточки! Короче: если я к вам в контейнер подложу туда какой-нибудь роман, закрою крышку и постучу три раза, вас тут же забросит в эту книгу. 

Кугельмас скорчил недоверчивую гримасу. 

- Как из пушки, - заверил его Перский. - Чтоб мне сгореть. И. кстати, не только роман годится. Рассказ, пьеса, стихотворение - что угодно. Можете познакомиться с любой из женщин, созданных лучшими писателями мира. Лицом к лицу увидеть ту, с кем только в мечтах и встречался. И делайте там с ней что хотите. А как надоест, вы меня крикнете, и я вас в долю секунды назад верну. 

- Перский, вы, случайно, не из дурдома сбежали? 

- Да говорю вам, все будет тип-топ.

Недоверие не оставляло Кугельмаса. 
- Что вы мне вкручиваете?

----------


## PAN

Айс...)))

----------


## Lenotta

Да, смотрела уже около десятка его фильмов Хочу познакомиться со всеми!.. Он потрясающий. Ирония, сарказм, легкость - мне нравится это в фильмах Аллена.

----------


## Hohotunchik

Здорово, понравилось)

----------

